# T.c. Green brute 5" purple lift complete (pic's )



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*HERE IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT OF LAST BRUTE*
*BIG GREEN FROM CYPRESS,TX *


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw this one at Outlaw's in Crosby on Saturday... Looks good!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats what i always said i would do if i had a lime brute....purple on a lime looks awesome brings back the old school look of kawi's.......but i would have done a bit brighter/darker purple.....still looks sick and is different man these dam twisted lifts have my mind all twisted inside......i need to be smart since i got other things i need first but heck you only live once hahahha....


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Wonder what that lift would look like on a red bike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

on your bike i bet yellow would look sick.....


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Idk yellow isn't my style..haha another color


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*yellow would be sick or bright orange *
*black chrome, lime green, wht, ....*
*or just chrome...*


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

The chromes would look nice!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

RED ON RED


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

That sounds good too


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish I had the money to buy a big lift like that ha


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*we do layaway plans !!*
:33:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i voted for a yellow lift a while back!
it would be sick


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was thinking silver lift red bike!


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*SILVER WOULD LOOK GOOD !!:agreed:
DO EACH A-ARM DIFFERENT COLORS ??
*


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice work guys. i wish i could afford to get one. maybe next year


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

RAINBOW LIFT!!! :greddy2:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah next year I might can aford it but something always comes up that stops everything


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

rainbow lift ill rock one lol (yes i do like girls)


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I plan on doing a yellow twisted lift on my black brute....bumble bee hahaha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I like the bumble bee idea.... havnt seen that one yet. Would be even cooler if you powdercoat the racks OR have a yellow decal package made for your bike


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I like the bumble bee idea.... havnt seen that one yet. Would be even cooler if you powdercoat the racks OR have a yellow decal package made for your bike


 This is true.....hmmm time to start working a little o/t at work now.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-Do...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item335fa570fbbuy the stickers for a dodge ram rumble bee.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those Rumble Bee decals would look sick on the side plastics!


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*i also own a sign shop and we wrap atv's and sxs all the time 
if any of all yall want some crazy graphics let me know...
*


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I want my brute to look like a keystone light beer can! Is that possible?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Monster you are smooth lol keithstone


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

yellow twisted lift, racks, springs, decals on black brute. idea already in process should have pics soon. 

thanks mark


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Lift looks great.. 

Mark, keep up the great work..:bigok:


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

john shouldnt you be workin


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

old griz rider said:


> john shouldnt you be workin


I am..:nutkick:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Monster you are smooth lol keithstone


:rockn:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

who is old griz ?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> who is old griz ?


If I had to guess, I'd guess............. a woman, 'because only girls ride Grizzlys.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*I WILL BE DOING A CHROME BRUTE LIFT SOON !!!*
*BA LING BA LING !!!:bigeyes:*


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*MONSTER WE CAN WRAP YOUR BIKE IN ANY BEER OF YOUR CHOICE ....*
*EVEN AS BAD AS KEYSTONE !!*
*Lol*
*JUST MESSIN IT WOULD LOOK COOOOOOL*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

How much are the wraps for the bikes? Or does it depend on the graphics?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> How much are the wraps for the bikes? Or does it depend on the graphics?


Yeah, same question.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

How about a Coors Light Silver Bullet Brute? I'm likin the sound of a silver bullet bike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This place is starting to look like HL. and I'm not liking it. Please keep threads on topic or don't post. I"ve been very leinient lately but now the mods and I are going to start deleting BS posts.


----------

